# What's The Difference



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone know what the difference is between true Canadian Geese
and the Geese we always have around here in Pa.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The ones we have were sent by Thor









I did not know they were different.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Don,

The true ones live in Canada. Otherwise there's no difference.







Just ask Thor. he'll tell you the same.

Bill


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have eaten both and they are both very tasty!!!

Gary


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the poop from the true Canadian Geese is a bit firmer, eh? The geese around here eat too much junk food and they get bad diarrhea, eh?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I know there are several sub-species of Canadian geese.....

As Fire44 said....they are all tasty









I was hunting for them this past weekend, They all look alike flying.
Lots of Snow geese right now too.....

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually - - the geese you're probably referring to are actually called "Canada Geese". A "Canadian Goose" would simply be a goose that happened to be from Canada ... like Thor is a "Canadian Outbacker" / as apposed to a "US Goose" which WANTS to be from Canada


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

They are the same, they only come to the us during vacation to get a good exchange rate for their $'s. the canadian dollar has been high against the US dollar


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, we discussed this over dinner (Scintillating conversation in our house, huh?







) and have all decided that a major difference, particularly between the geese in New Jersey and those from Canada, is the NJ geese are very rude. They are constatntly honking "Hey, I'm poopin here!" Now, the Canadian geese are very polite and say "Monsieur, s'il vous plait, I have to go poopsie, eh."


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Well, we discussed this over dinner (Scintillating conversation in our house, huh?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK - so there ya'go. Isn't this forum wonderful?!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LMAO!!!

STeve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A simple answer to a simple problem......right Don









John


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The main difference is that the Canada's that are in you are are subspecies and take up permanent residence. They have a lighter plumage (sp?) and do not migrate.

From the air it is hard to tell. When they are decoying it is even harder.

The big difference is bag limit.

Migratory Canadian Geese-2

Resident Canadian Geese- 5

Just don't get a ticket. They are $500.00 per bird over limit now.

Residents win..........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had to ask
















Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I always thought it was cause their money wasn't worth much?

(sorry to our friends up North) action


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

New Jersey Canadian Goose: "Are you honkin' at me?! Well, are you!"

True Canadian Goose "Honk, eh?"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Actually - - the geese you're probably referring to are actually called "Canada Geese".Â A "Canadian Goose" would simply be a goose that happened to be from Canada ... like Thor is a "Canadian Outbacker" / as apposed to a "US Goose" which WANTS to be from Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always tell a Canadian goose by the honk

Candian geese always follows a honk with "eh" and a drink from a Tim Horton's coffee







(BBB had it half right)

Wolfie - LMAO

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The big difference is bag limit.





> Migratory Canadian Geese-2
> 
> Resident Canadian Geese- 5


So, where do they put the bags? And why can one carry more than the other? Is it a Canadian thing?

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If you put each on a conveyer belt which moves in the opposite direction as the goose is walking, which goose can get airborne? Eh?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They all taste like chicken to me.








And that's all I have to say about that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> If you put each on a conveyer belt which moves in the opposite direction as the goose is walking, which goose can get airborne? Eh?
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> [snapback]72661[/snapback]​


Glenn - It has been 3 hrs since I read your post and I am still LMAO









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Almost everything tastes like chicken. Even buffalo wings taste like chicken.....


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> They all taste like chicken to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vdub said:


> Almost everything tastes like chicken. Even buffalo wings taste like chicken.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, have you guys eaten a goose? It's the only animal I have ever looked at while it was still alive and thought, "This is gonna be delicious!" They are nothin' like chicken too me, more like roast beef. I highly recommend smoked goose with a raspberry chipotle sauce and a heavy red wine!

Oh man, now I'm getting hungry. I have two smoked geese in the freezer right now. Maybe I better get one out!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > They all taste like chicken to me.Â
> ...


I'm gonna bring goose to the Northeast Rally at Otter Lake for pot luck.........

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Alright Steve 
Goose Pot Luck my mouth is watering as I type
















Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood may just be able to make it, after all


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie are you serious
Or are you just Honking
















Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Wolfie are you serious
> Or are you just Honking
> 
> 
> ...


Just fluffin' my feathers.

But, since you mention it.....

On the VERY slim chance that I was able to convince KB...

Could another OB be added to the list?
Are there still sites available?
Just where is the CG? I know - PA. But where and how far from someplace that a non-local might recognize? Like the CT state line? (Better yet - anyone have a reasonable guess at how long it might take to get to whereever the Rally is from S. NH?)

....just dreaming


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

This is my first post in months....been "lurking" I must admit!

The Canada Goose is much larger than it's smaller cousins.

You can tell by the diameter of it's crap.

Sorry.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

our2girls said:


> This is my first post in months....been "lurking" I must admit!
> 
> The Canada Goose is much larger than it's smaller cousins.
> 
> ...


..and THIS is what pulled you from the shadows?
















Glad you're back


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie
I don't on the sites part
But the Campground is
Otter Lake camp resort
Marshalls Greek,Pa.18335
www.otterlake.com
There's a mapquest link on their website that can give the info you are looking for.

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Wolfie
> I don't on the sites part
> But the Campground is
> Otter Lake camp resort
> ...


Thanks, Don. Odds are slim but, well, the thought is nice.

The few photos on the site look like nice. Great place for the Rally.


----------

